# Install quote seems too pricey...



## 3dfx (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey DIYers,

I'm looking to get my 4 channel amp installed and hook up my DSP. I have 2 gauge cable ran already from the battery to my monoblock, have the splicer, all the wires, everything is out, routed and good to go. I just need them to hook it up right and maybe throw in some screws.

Why have someone else install it at this point? I hooked everything up and it doesn't power up, I guess I don't know what I'm doing, so screw it I'll have them do it and I'll watch.

Anyways their quoting me 175 dollars to do this, they gave me a kickass deal on my amp and everything so they seem pretty legit, I just don't understand why drilling some holes, routing some cable and possibly stripping some wire is going to cost 175 dollars :|

I'm in the Orange County area if that makes any difference.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

well, the fact that it didnt work for you...they are probably setting themselves up to possibly tear the whole car apart to fix the issue.

if I dug in and fixed it quickly, I'd probably discount the $175 down, but thats just me..


----------



## 3dfx (Nov 20, 2008)

kwhitelaw said:


> well, the fact that it didnt work for you...they are probably setting themselves up to possibly tear the whole car apart to fix the issue.
> 
> if I dug in and fixed it quickly, I'd probably discount the $175 down, but thats just me..


I would agree with this, but I never mentioned it didn't work when I hooked it up.


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

well, that changes thigns..you didnt mention that..

what kind of dsp are you putting in? possibly they were factoring in some tuning time?


----------



## 3dfx (Nov 20, 2008)

No tuning time, I can tune it myself no problem, that I can do. It's an Alpine PXA-H701


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Even with everything you've already done they are still looking at 1-2 hours of time spent on the vehicle plus any small miscellaneous parts needed and any possible troubleshooting. $175 isn't too out of line. If the do killler deals on product they may make that back up in their install pricing. Most people don't shop labor pricing they shop product pricing, so they lower their product pricing and raise their labor rates to help compensate.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Seems about right to me

Plus if they are anything like me they HATE finishing up something that someone couldnt do themselves after they messed with it for awhile

I can also assure you they WILL NOT appreciate you "watching" them hook everything up, It drives installer NUTS like you wouldnt believe to have a customer looking over our should the entire time man


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

tinctorus said:


> ...I can also assure you they WILL NOT appreciate you "watching" them hook everything up, It drives installer NUTS like you wouldnt believe to have a customer looking over our should the entire time man


Yep, costs more if the customer watches.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Yep, costs more if the customer watches.


I flat out tell people that to :laugh: they ask me hey can I watch so I'm like sure man but the price is double cause with you "watching" which really means asking a MILLION questions it's gonna take me twice as long


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

just pay em


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Price sounds reasonable to me. Especially if they have experience with using and tuning that processor. Chances are that since you're having trouble getting it running, you're gonna have a ***** of a time trying to tune it.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> Seems about right to me
> 
> Plus if they are anything like me they HATE finishing up something that someone couldnt do themselves after they messed with it for awhile
> 
> I can also assure you they WILL NOT appreciate you "watching" them hook everything up, It drives installer NUTS like you wouldnt believe to have a customer looking over our should the entire time man


ditto! that and it takes me longer!


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

tinctorus said:


> Seems about right to me
> 
> Plus if they are anything like me they HATE finishing up something that someone couldnt do themselves after they messed with it for awhile
> 
> I can also assure you they WILL NOT appreciate you "watching" them hook everything up, It drives installer NUTS like you wouldnt believe to have a customer looking over our should the entire time man


LOL, i was the same way with customers that wanted to watch me fix their computer. If they hung over my shoulder i would do a bunch of stuff that didn't have anyhting to do with the problem just to get them confused. Then when they walked away i would fix the actual problem.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

The price is not out of line, I would charge $165 for the install, but first I would charge a $45 troubleshooting fee for my customers (its one of those self install fees, i didnt hook it up, so not gonna check it for free), if its something simple, its fixed for the $45, if not, then im starting over with a new install, and the $45 is credited towards it... So your not over your quote price of $165... And most shops are good about this, rather charge you $45 and get it done quick, and my bay free for the next customer. As far as customers watching, its a NO NO... I had clearly posted on my sales floor and on door leading to install bay, that because of insurance requirements, no customers were allowed in bay (therefore no watching), but below the notice in slanted text, i was willing to let customers watch for a fee of $150 per hour.... This fee was setup as a schooling fee to be covered under insurance..... If you watched me, i was teaching you something, so $150 per hour is cheaper than enrolling in a install school....LOL... No one ever bugged me or my guys.....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

3dfx said:


> I would agree with this, but I never mentioned it didn't work when I hooked it up.


Hmm. What does " it wouldn't power up" mean then, I'm confused. I would think that means it didn't work.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Hmm. What does " it wouldn't power up" mean then, I'm confused. I would think that means it didn't work.


That makes 2 of us....Probably more :laugh:


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

I would have charged more just to fix there screw up. If they insisted on watching over my shoulder I would charge for that too. Ill educate in my showroom, not in my install bay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> Seems about right to me
> 
> Plus if they are anything like me they HATE finishing up something that someone couldnt do themselves after they messed with it for awhile
> 
> I can also assure you they WILL NOT appreciate you "watching" them hook everything up, It drives installer NUTS like you wouldnt believe to have a customer looking over our should the entire time man


That's why we stack toolboxes in front of the bay windows, eh? 

Jay


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

hmmm..we usually just tell people no customers allowed in the install bay:laugh:


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I removed all but ONE chair from the install bay in the waiting area AND I screwed/bolted that motherfucker down behind the computer behind the computer terminal bench 
I tel them they can sit in that cahair and not try to look over the rope sectioning off the shop area :laugh:


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

You're sure all fuses and grounds are good? I'd definitely double check the basics before I spent 175 bucks.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

my labor rates are as follows
$40/hr $60/hr if you watch $75/hr if you help $100/hr if you tried to do it first


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> hmmm..we usually just tell people no customers allowed in the install bay:laugh:


Yeah, but when the weather is nice you can't leave the bay doors open or people wander in anyway and bug you. We tried putting up those yellow plastic chains with "No Parking" and "No Customers allowed in the install bay" signs, which worked pretty well, until the owners wife made us take them down because they didn't a) match the color scheme of the building and b) she seemed to think it would make customers unhappy. :mean:

Jay


----------

